# Aero pen kits



## Jeff Barnett (Mar 11, 2011)

I just tried out the Aero kits from CSUSA and I like the look and feel of them. They have a nice weight to them and are not to oversized to use on a daily basis.


----------



## Roger@csusa (Mar 11, 2011)

nice looking pens. I like the spalted blank


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice work on all of those.


----------



## Jeff Barnett (Mar 11, 2011)

Geeze! I just realized how big that pic is. Sorry. 


thanks for the props guys. I really like these kits. They are a good quality kit priced very fair.


----------



## RodNeep (Mar 11, 2011)

My favourite pens at the moment are those. And so much better quality than the Berea Elegant Beauty.

Lovely wood, and lovely pens.

Cheers
Rod


----------



## Jeff Barnett (Mar 11, 2011)

RodNeep said:


> My favourite pens at the moment are those. And so much better quality than the Berea Elegant Beauty.
> 
> Lovely wood, and lovely pens.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Rod.


----------



## omb76 (Mar 11, 2011)

RodNeep said:


> My favourite pens at the moment are those. And so much better quality than the Berea Elegant Beauty.
> 
> Lovely wood, and lovely pens.
> 
> ...



Great looking pens Jeff!

Rod, why do you say that they are better quality than the Berea? I've been looking at these, but not sold on them yet as I like the looks of the Elegant Beauty better...  Maybe I need to look closer at these.


----------



## chevyrumble55 (May 20, 2012)

I'm pretty new here and hate to dig up an old thread, _but_.... 

What type of wood is that spalted blank? Thing looks killer!


----------



## Joe S. (May 20, 2012)

chevyrumble55 said:


> I'm pretty new here and hate to dig up an old thread, _but_....
> 
> What type of wood is that spalted blank? Thing looks killer!



I don't know, but I think it's spalted maple.


----------



## gimpy (May 20, 2012)

I beleive the Elgant Beauty and the Aero are just about the same....I think EB is just a tad heavier.......and there is a definate click when you open & close them


----------



## Jim Burr (May 20, 2012)

I love those! Sometimes the clip is a little weak, but over all a good pen. My wife has 3 in her purse!


----------



## el_d (May 20, 2012)

Looks like spalted maple.


----------



## FlaArmyMom2007 (May 20, 2012)

Nice looking pens!


----------

